# New to AT from Alaska



## egjewett (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi I have been bow hunting up here in Alaska for a few years 
'love it" Any one else been bow hunting up here?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!!


----------



## dodgehemi0 (May 1, 2009)

Where in Alaska I own a home in Fairbanks and lived up there for 6 years in 2000-2006. Plan on going back and living their when I retire.


----------



## ak shawn (Apr 8, 2010)

*New to AT from Alaska as well*

I'm new to archery and new to the forum as well.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* egjewett. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## egjewett (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in anchorage, been here since 92 The army brought me up here and me and the wife liked the place so we stayed. Retired in 99


----------



## egjewett (Apr 7, 2010)

:elch::elch: Rytera Alien, Not yet but close, Black Bear baiting starts next week can't wait and the draw permits will be posted tomarrow yah!!:elch::elch:


----------



## egjewett (Apr 7, 2010)

:elch: ak shawn, Where in Alaska? I'm in Anchorage :elch:


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm in Anchorage too, been on AT for a couple years.

Mostly shoot at home, on base, and indoors at Backcountry and Archer's Den, primarily in winter.

Chris


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## egjewett (Apr 7, 2010)

:elch: Chris, our paths have most likely crossed, I also shoot at Backcountry, and on base at Blacksheep but done know where Dan's is located. Everett :elch:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

welcome! One of our best friends is stationed up there with the air force.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to AT. I have a sister and brother in law that lives in North pole AK.


----------



## egjewett (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been to NorthPole a few times very cold in the winter


----------

